
Teenagers hack ATM by reading the instructions - lelf
http://m.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2349210/teenagers-hack-atm-by-reading-the-instructions
======
alttab
Problem is robbing an ATM is almost impossible to get away with. From bank
surveillance, to all of the other signal evidence one would leave entering and
exiting the crime scene, not to mention that all of the bills are marked and
would have to be spent and laundered with great care.

For this reason, its easier to rob in other ways. ATMs may be easy to hack,
but hard to get away with. Otherwise two things would be happening:

1) More ATMs would get hacked

2) Banks would actually invest in the security of the physical machine.

My guess is there are other means to catch the crooks. Maybe I'm wrong and:

1) ATMs get robbed all the time and its a preferred way to start a criminal
enterprise

2) Some holes are left open for more dubious means. /conspiracy

Seems rather silly that a kid can use Google to hack an ATM.

------
justbaker
(it's not like this happened a few weeks ago and wasn't already all over HN)..

